# Cola Nut Salmon



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

Cola Nut Salmon


4 salmon fillets with or without skin
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1 (12 ounce) can cola (not diet)
1 tablespoon Tabasco sauce
1 tablespoon butter
Mesquite chips

Preheat grill to medium heat using mesquite chips.

Rinse salmon and pat dry. Brush with oil. If using skin-on fillets, cut 1-inch diagonal slits into the skin; set aside.

Toast pecans in a skillet over medium heat for 5 minutes, or until browned. Remove pecans; set aside.

Pour cola into same skillet over medium-high heat. Bring to a boi; reduce heat and simmer until cola is reduced by half and has the consistency of syrup. Stir in the Tabasco sauce, butter and pecans. Kep warm over low heat.

Grill salmon fillets, starting with the side without skin, for about 4 minutes. Carefully turn salmon over and grill for about 3 minutes, or until fish is opaque and firm to the touch; remove from grill.

To serve, spoon sauce over salmon.

Makes 4 servings.


----------

